# 6/26/2004 - Hiking - Franconia Loop



## Greg (May 20, 2004)

I'll be up in New Hampshire for the FOT48 planning meeting on the 6/26-6/27 weekend. I'm hoping to get a hike in Saturday. I plan to leave Connecticut between 4 and 5 AM so I should be at the trailhead around 9 AM. Route will be Falling Waters/Franconia Ridge/Old Bridle Path (or reverse). Distance is about 9 miles; moderately rugged; a lot of above treeline exposure. I'd consider myself a moderate to fast-paced hiker, but being my first big hike I'll probably be sucking some air. I also don't mind hiking with slower-paced hikers. Anyone else up for it?


----------



## Stephen (May 20, 2004)

As long as it doesn't interfere with the planning, I am.

Of course, this may supercede the hike the following day on the Hancocks... but I'm looking to start multi-day hikes, so this will be a test by fire.

_Stephen


----------



## SilentCal (May 20, 2004)

Can I be a definite maybe?   Like Stephen,  I want to do the Hancocks on Sunday with the group we have.  I also don't want to miss any of the meeting either.    I usually carry a good pace and really don't mind which way we go,  (personally I like going up the Falling Waters).     I'll let you know for sure in the coming weeks.


----------



## Greg (May 20, 2004)

Maybe's are definitely welcome. I suspect to be at Hancock CG by 4:30 or 5 PM. I don't know of a set FOT48 meeting schedule yet, but assumed it was going to be a dinner/campfire discussion...


----------



## coberg (May 20, 2004)

Greg said:
			
		

> ... I plan to leave Connecticut between 4 and 5 AM so I should be at the trailhead around 9 AM ...



You, my friend, are either extremely dedicated or completely out of your mind!

 :lol:


----------



## Greg (May 20, 2004)

coberg said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dedicated, I suppose. Back in the day when my brother and I started hiking in the Whites, we typically left at 4 AM to get an early start for backpacking trips. We even left at midnight a few times to go to the ADKs. I'm up around 6 AM every day (7 AM on weekends) anyway, so an hour or two earlier is nothing. Early morning is the best time of day!


----------



## riverc0il (May 20, 2004)

probably won't be in on this hike, but instead of leaving at 4am perhaps a car camp at a WMNF campground the night before would be easier?  this is my preferred method when planning long hikes that i need an early start on.  also is nice to bag a small peak for a sunset the night before   enjoy franconia ridge loop, it's a classic i'm trying to return to every other year or so.


----------



## Greg (May 20, 2004)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> enjoy franconia ridge loop, it's a classic i'm trying to return to every other year or so.


Thanks Steve. I've done it *once before*, but it's been almost 5 years. Definitely time to do it again. It'd be great if you could join us!


----------



## smitty77 (May 21, 2004)

coberg said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some of us are out of our mind every day.  I work for an asphalt company and get up almost every morning at 4:30.  There we a handful of mornings last year where I was up and on the road by 2:30 am.  The only bright side to this is zero traffic headaches.  Just watch out for moose and deer (almost tagged 2 of each last summer).


----------



## NH_Mtn_Hiker (Jun 1, 2004)

Please, count me in.  I was up there last year, but due to low clouds and high fog I couldn't see anything.  I need to go back and see the views.

Edit:   Darn family reunion.   Count me out.


----------



## MichaelJ (Jun 1, 2004)

There's no way I can do that loop in under 8 hours, so I'm going to pass. I'll go up and grab Webster-Jackson that morning then come back to the Fot48 meeting site. More beer for me that way.
 :beer:


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jun 5, 2004)

*Franconia Notch Walk*

I’d like to meet you, however we have an equestrian show that weekend in addition to it being my wife’s anniversary…

I truly enjoy that loop.  And when the weather (sunshine & wind) is agreeable, watching the gliders loft over the Notch is rather relaxing.

Have fun!


----------



## Greg (Jun 22, 2004)

Well, looks like the weather forecast is improving:

http://www.srh.noaa.gov/data/forecasts/NHZ003.php?warncounty=NHC009&city=Franconia

Again, I hope to be at the trailhead by 9:00 AM. I'm aiming to do this loop in under 7 hours (I've done it in 6 at a rather casual pace). Who's definitely in?


----------



## Stephen (Jun 24, 2004)

Me. I'll meet you at the campfire if you outpace me. 

BTW, I vote for up Falling Waters. I prefer that to climbing "Heartbreak Ridge"...


----------



## MichaelJ (Jun 24, 2004)

It's actually called "Agony Ridge". Those humps are the Agonies.


----------



## Greg (Jun 27, 2004)

Great hike! TR is *here*.


----------

